

Ask YC: when is the next round of funding? - shayan

I am curious to know when the next round of funding is, and when would the cycle start?  My guess was sometime in March is the application dates and the cycle would start end of June in Boston.<p>For those that are interested to apply I believe it would be nice to have some solid dates to make sure it wont be missed.<p>I think any sort of guide lines for the future applicants would be helpful, in order to plan things right and as early as possible.<p>Thanks in advance
======
sharpshoot
Some advice from applying last round:

1) Have a team in place you have evidence of working on projects on

2) Have great cofounders who have track record of doing stuff

3) Apply with an idea that is making a step change in a new or existing
industry and has a way of making money directly or indirectly.

~~~
shayan
thank you

